# Bullet HP Connection issue



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

Recently bought the Convergent Bullet HP Bluetooth call. Had a chance on playing around with it today and when I get about 2 feet away and beyond it cuts in and out. It stops and starts and it changes when I move the phone around. At about 10' it completely stops working. With a range of 300' this should be no issue.anyone else have this problem? I called tech and they said charge it for 24 hours and then try again. If it still isn't working they'll exchange it no problem.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to PT.

I'd do what they say.Can I ask what you paid for it ? and where you got it ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

In the manual that came with the Bullet HP does it state if it's a Class 1, 2 or 3 bluetooth? Class 1 has a range of 100 meters, class 2 a range of 10 meters and class 3 a range of less than 10 meters. I did see in your link above, the range was listed at 300 feet. The Convergent web site lists the "working range" at 200 feet which by definition would still be a class 1 bluetooth device.

Make sure you test it outside to eliminate any interference from wireless devices in your house. Bluetooth operates in the 2.4GHz spectrum which is where cordless phones and wireless computer connections (WLAN) also operate.

I'll be interested in hearing your end results.


----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

Well I tried the call again the other day after charging it for 24 hours. Same issue. I was home alone so no other interference with other cell phones, we don't have wifi. And I unplugged the cell booster. And I also tried it outside. Convergent is shipping out a new one no problem. Hopefully the next one works as advertised.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

standing by..........


----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

Well the new bullet arrived the other day. Tried it out in the house tonight and so far works perfectly! I'll try and get out tomorrow to test it at it's limits. Website says out to 300'. Give it a whirl. But so far the speakers seem loud and clear. As loud as I want in the house anyway. I'll crank it up when I get it outside. Very happy with the customer service so far.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You never did say where you got it and how much ??


----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

eBay. $220 with shipping


----------

